# 7-2 Cbbt/sbc And Ov Flatties



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Feeshed with bucket,Chuck and CAPT Dave yesterday.Played a lil hooky from work,but the reports of nice flatties were killin me.Did somearm twisting wit the Bucket,ad got him to go!

Launched outta theBoatel,and hooked up wit Capt Scott fer some nice and lively peanut bunker.

Mrning started off slow...sincethe oatel did not open until 8am....missedthe top of the incoming.

Feeshed the 1st SBC...drifted a few times along Capt Scott and his charter....watched them pic flatties off left and righ....while we were only getting picked off,landing smaller class of feesh and the Bucket battling stripers(3 all day).

The bucket and Chuck picked (1) 20+ flattie @ the SBC and I landed a rogur croaker on a live peanut,b4 we headed to Chucks honey hole @ OV,where the previous day he whacked the flat tops,and got his limit with the top of the outgoing.

Feeshing was slow...until I got my 1st 20+incher.Only feesh landed,B4 we headed back to the SBC.

Got back to the SBC...current was rolling.....What we were waitin on.Pure pandemonium as flatties were being lande left and right,especially close to the pilings.Got the largst feesh of the day....about a 22,23incher.

LikeI said in rockhead post,I at to than Capt Scott fer hooking us up wit the live peanutz,Capt Dave fernavigating the vessel through the pilings,The bucket fer mercilessly keeping the peanutz alive wit fresh O2 and Chuck fer showing me afew things ya don't learn in Flounder feeshin101.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Mojo*

NS4d,

See what happens when you stay away from DB77! I think we got his MOJO on that Spade trip as he has lost it since then!  

Dixie


----------

